# [Garrosh] Levelstop-Gilde Memento sucht neue Mitstreiter



## Allea (15. Januar 2017)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Die Level stopp Gilde Memento sucht neue Mitglieder.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=10.5pt]Wir, die Gildenleitung, sind Spieler die sich bei einem leider zu Ende gegangenen Levelstopprojekt kennengelernt haben. Wir sind nach wie vor begeisterte Levelstopper und deswegen gibt es jetzt unser eigenes Projekt[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=10.5pt]Wir suchen für unseren aktuellen Content noch aktive Spieler. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Wir Raiden momentan auf Stufe 80 (WOTLK)! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Solltet ihr noch Fragen habe, könnt ihr euch gerne an Missy#2158 wenden [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Zur Zeit sind wir auf der Suche nach range DD´s[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Viele Grüße&#8230;&#8230;..[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Wir sind auf Garrosh ( Horde) zuhause [/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=10.5pt]http://wowgilden.net/memento-garrosh[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=1pt]:-)[/SIZE]


----------

